# Team awaits Johnson's reply to offer



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Watch him turn it down to see what's out there.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0706sunsnb0706.html



> The Suns have made a contract offer to restricted free agent Joe Johnson and are waiting for Johnson's response.
> 
> Terms of the offer could not be confirmed, but it is known to be for less than the maximum amount allowed under league rules for free agents.
> 
> ...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh i really hope he accepts it, as it will work out very well for us if he does. However id still be happy to offer him a maximum.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He probably will turn it down. Not because he is going to leave us, but because he knows he can get the max from us.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The market is set...give him the MAX and deal with the ramifications later.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta should give him the max. Someone has to. Maybe Cleveland.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't listen to your agent, Joe! He's the one who wants more money. He doesn't give a crap about the title.

Remember: the championship ring is the only bling that money can't buy.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

for most teams it might be too risky to make him an offer, especially knowing that PHX will match offers. probably better not to tie up their FA money until the 22nd or 29th.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If we don't get JJ, we're pretty much screwed at getting a championship.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Well he is a restricted free agent, so we will match any offer, this is just trying to expedite the process and not have to worry about that. He probably could get the max from another team, but we would just match anyways.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

No specifics yet, but a local article puts the offer at $10mil per year for 6 years.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns need Johnson if they want the success they had this year. So hopefully they match any offer put out there. Although I'm not to optimistic that Phoenix is willing to give him the max, but we'll see.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We WILL resign Joe no matter what.


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

phoenix should just offer him the max and get it over with...jj wants the max because he knows that someone will offer it to him and force phoenix to match if they want him...by not offering him the max and telling other teams that you will match any offer (including the max) that johnson gets, it almost seems like you are insulting johnson...i mean if you're willing to match it, why not offer it?

either way, with redd and allen off the market, someone will offer him the max, so get out your checkbook


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

New Orleans is going to offer the MAX watch.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> We WILL resign Joe no matter what.


Then why not just offer him the max now and get it over with. The only thing that could happen is he gets mad.

Or are the Suns waiting for a team to offer him the max and make that team wait the whole team so they are out of the FA race?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Then why not just offer him the max now and get it over with. The only thing that could happen is he gets mad.
> 
> Or are the Suns waiting for a team to offer him the max and make that team wait the whole team so they are out of the FA race?


We are just waiting to see what teams will offer and then we will offer higher. If they don't offer the max, we save money.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> We are just waiting to see what teams will offer and then we will offer higher. If they don't offer the max, we save money.



Exactly.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Just becasue some teams offer MAX doesn't mean he will sign the offer sheet. Its not like hes forced to go there, if PHX offers him 5 mill a year, and NOH offers him 10 mill a year, btu he wants to win a ring, he'd go to the 5 mill from PHX, and not even bother to sing the offer shet from NOH.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Just becasue some teams offer MAX doesn't mean he will sign the offer sheet. Its not like hes forced to go there, if PHX offers him 5 mill a year, and NOH offers him 10 mill a year, btu he wants to win a ring, he'd go to the 5 mill from PHX, and not even bother to sing the offer shet from NOH.


Double exactly lol JJ is a smart guy


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cleveland is no longer a player for JJ after they signed Hughes.


I now have my doubts any team is going to offer JJ the max. He'll probably sign the Suns offer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, it looks like the Hawks are going to offer the MAX. I said, I think we'll match no matter what but if we don't we're screwed and I'd admit I was wrong. May have to _also_ go for atlanta. I like JJ.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cheapseats/articles/0708p2main0708.html





> A player personnel source in the NBA's Eastern Conference tells us that the Atlanta Hawks not only intend to offer Suns restricted free agent guard Joe Johnson a maximum contract offer on July 22, there are people within the Hawks organization saying they're going to end up getting him.
> 
> And a Western Conference source tells us that the Cleveland Cavaliers will turn their attention to Johnson now that Michael Redd has agreed to return to Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Cleveland didn't go after him because no one wanted to take the risk of tieing up that money while the Suns have the window to decide and thus possibly losing out on both him and Larry. Atlanta will probally offer him the max just because they can and are looking to make a splash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kamego said:


> Cleveland didn't go after him because no one wanted to take the risk of tieing up that money while the Suns have the window to decide and thus possibly losing out on both him and Larry. Atlanta will probally offer him the max just because they can and are looking to make a splash.


Yeah, I don't think that Hughes story was known when that was posted on arizona central. ESPN hasn't reported it.

But I think we would have to be fools to say we would match MAX offers and not with quite a few teams with cap space. I thought the way we approached it we would which is why I was confident we'd do so. We better match or :curse:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't like when teams come out and say we are going to match all offers, when sometimes it's iffy. Chicago and the Suns both did it and I am sure a team like Atlanta, which has nothing to lose, is going to test them on the max offer matching.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kamego said:


> I don't like when teams come out and say we are going to match all offers, when sometimes it's iffy. Chicago and the Suns both did it and I am sure a team like Atlanta, which has nothing to lose, is going to test them on the max offer matching.


Good point. But I think we know how valuable JJ is to the Suns. I hope we did it to scare teams off but plan on executing it though just in case.

Chicago though seemed like they were bluffing more so. But not for Chandler. Curry I think they wouldn't match.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Good point. But I think we know how valuable JJ is to the Suns. I hope we did it to scare teams off but plan on executing it though just in case.
> 
> Chicago though seemed like they were bluffing more so. But not for Chandler. Curry I think they wouldn't match.


man,hughes getting 12 mil per year and JJ getting the max is really scary..its not like they have been putting up monster numbers for years..

Everyone bashes Zeke for slightly overpaying a guy like Jamal Crawford 6 million..But the danger of not slightly overpaying a guy while you have the chance is if he has a decent following year he is a max player making 15 mil!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just cant see paying JJ more than Ray Allen,but you guys have no choice..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jammin said:


> Just becasue some teams offer MAX doesn't mean he will sign the offer sheet. Its not like hes forced to go there, if PHX offers him 5 mill a year, and NOH offers him 10 mill a year, btu he wants to win a ring, he'd go to the 5 mill from PHX, and not even bother to sing the offer shet from NOH.


:krazy: What person in their right mind would turn down 5 million extra per year?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

truth said:


> man,hughes getting 12 mil per year and JJ getting the max is really scary..its not like they have been putting up monster numbers for years..
> 
> Everyone bashes Zeke for slightly overpaying a guy like Jamal Crawford 6 million..But the danger of not slightly overpaying a guy while you have the chance is if he has a decent following year he is a max player making 15 mil!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just cant see paying JJ more than Ray Allen,but you guys have no choice..


See though, I think JJ is worth a near max or max deal. If he were somewhere else. He'd explode and be sawed after a lot more than he is now. More than Redd, I could see JJ putting up big numbers next yr w/o Q next to him or in Atlanta. Hoping won't see the Atlanta part of it. But he's a lot more talented than what he's asked to do with us. Hopefully, we put more on him though. He's part of the future for us. I hope we match or we're not contenders next yr.

Yeah, I know what you mean. Overpayin is NBA right now. Altho to me, Crawford move didn't make sense with a guy like Marbury there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> I just cant see paying JJ more than Ray Allen,but you guys have no choice..


JJ isn't being paid more than Ray Allen. He can only make about 12-14 million for 5 years. Allen is making practically 16 million. 

Plus Joe Johnson is 24 years old. Has gotten better every year. Plays defense and is durable. Has the ability to play the PG, SG or SF. He's a rising star in this league.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Well I think the max that Atl can offer him is a 5 year deal worth $70mil. We could then come back with a 6year deal at $75 and see if that keeps him happy without having to go to max dollars. I would hope that JJ would take a few less dollars for the chance at a ring. Of which he would have to realize he has 0% in Atl.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> JJ isn't being paid more than Ray Allen. He can only make about 12-14 million for 5 years. Allen is making practically 16 million.
> 
> Plus Joe Johnson is 24 years old. Has gotten better every year. Plays defense and is durable. Has the ability to play the PG, SG or SF. He's a rising star in this league.


I thought ray had signed for 14 per...Still,the numbers being thrown at guys like Hughes,JJ,and soon to be Curry and Kwame is scary..None of them have really maintained a superstar level for more than a year..We are talking MAX money...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Overpayin is NBA right now. Altho to me, Crawford move didn't make sense with a guy like Marbury there.


Its almost secondary how good the fit is...JC is more valuable just by having guys like Hughes get paid close to 14 per year..Whats the Wizards going to do??

A guy like JC is dirt cheap at 6.5 mil or so...Its crazy..GMs are screwed..They have to have the insight to know how good a guy is gonna be before hes a RFA and get him on the cheap..How much did it cost the Suns by not locking JJ up last year??


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Atl is in a no lose situation. They suck and could care less if they tie their money for 15 days and miss out on other FA's. 

Suns should wait til the last moment and match.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sedd said:


> Atl is in a no lose situation. They suck and could care less if they tie their money for 15 days and miss out on other FA's.
> 
> Suns should wait til the last moment and match.


It's only 7 days now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sedd said:


> Atl is in a no lose situation. They suck and could care less if they tie their money for 15 days and miss out on other FA's.
> 
> Suns should wait til the last moment and match.


Why wait till the last moment?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Why wait till the last moment?


All other FA's will be gone. Suns told everybody they would match.


----------

